# Peculiar snail..



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Ok.. A few days ago i decided to buy a nerite snail. So i went to the store picked one out came home, did a detailed acclimatization and released it into its new home (carefully held it against the glass till it latched on). 
Now here come the odd bit.. about an hour later i came back to check up on it, but couldn't find it anywhere. After about 45 mins of looking I managed to find the little bugger, it was still stuck to the glass and half buried in the substrate, trying to move around. 
i found that odd, and laughed thinking that maybe it thinks its a MTS.. so i watched it for 5 mins, just as i was about get a wet arm and mover it, it started zig zaging its way up the glass munching on algae. So i dismissed the whole thing and blamed it on stress.. 
Now this morning woke up and went over to see the new inhabitant and again it was nowhere to be seen, so i gave up thinking it would turn up.. About five mins ago i decided to look for it again and after a long search I was able to find it.. again it has buried itself into the substrate and there are 7 distinct little white spots on the glass and substrate behind it.
Now i have 2 questions.. has anyone ever had a nerite exhibit this behavior? burying itself.. And i know they're not supposed to be able to breed in freshwater, but do they lay eggs anyways?


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

yes they lay eggs anyways, and its a total pain getting them off.

as for burrowing... never seen it happen. but sounds much more interesting than staying still stuck on a clay pot for a few days.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

WiyRay said:


> yes they lay eggs anyways, and its a total pain getting them off.
> 
> as for burrowing... never seen it happen. but sounds much more interesting than staying still stuck on a clay pot for a few days.


Um... im not so sure its more interesting because on the pot u can at least see it, right now all i can see is one of its little horns.. its completely buried right now, and it doesn't move around in the substrate, it just sits there covered..
Maybe its just a case of shyness.. lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

is that the snail the eggs need brackish water ?
I am going to get organized here and they will be my next interesting project and I am going to try and raise the eggs!!!!!
If it cant be done I just have to try


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

go for it. I have 6 nerites in a brackish tank and they were doing the snail dance of Loooooove. more like tai chi.... that slow.. anyay.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Sunstar said:


> go for it. I have 6 nerites in a brackish tank and they were doing the snail dance of Loooooove. more like tai chi.... that slow.. anyay.


Very cute!


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

It's fine, just a little shy in its new home.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Do they do better in groups? Or will that just add to the amount of eggs in get in the tank..?


----------



## kwokers (Feb 26, 2009)

Sounds like your snail needs to break out of its shell... *cough*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I keep no more than 1 of each variety/species together - why? I hate hard white eggs all over everything - they're easy enough to take off the glass, but damn near impossible to get off of completely when laid onto rocks and driftwood.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

really? i had just one snail in the tank for over a year now. and (i assume its a...) she just laid eggs on everything anyways.

seriously... anywhere there's a groove. there's an egg. i've come to accept the fact that she wants the tank to be white polka-dotted.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

well its seems it was just a bout of shyness.. She's been out the whole day. I see now that the eggs may be a problem because not even me khulis touch the eggs.. (they leave her alone as well, simply swim around and past her without a second look).. Or maybe they're afraid of her horns lol



ameekplec. said:


> I keep no more than 1 of each variety/species together - why? I hate hard white eggs all over everything - they're easy enough to take off the glass, but damn near impossible to get off of completely when laid onto rocks and driftwood.


That sound like a good idea. If she can't keep up with the algae, I'll get another type, a zebra or the spotted orange ones.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Oddly, I have had nerites go "inactive" for periods of time, burying themselves in the substrate for days or weeks only to appear again, hungry as ever.

I don't know much about them, but I assume this is pretty normal behaviour.


----------



## whenfishfly? (Feb 13, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Oddly, I have had nerites go "inactive" for periods of time, burying themselves in the substrate for days or weeks only to appear again, hungry as ever.
> 
> I don't know much about them, but I assume this is pretty normal behaviour.


Well now i know mines not the only one.. Maybe they go through fits of mistaken identity and think they're MTS..?


----------

